# How long should it take?



## jg244888 (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to be purchasing a truck in the summer and hope to get up to 30 drives im wondering how long a 6 car drive there straight 3 on each side should take?


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

10-15 mins. 10 minutes to wait for them to clean off cars and move them. Then 5 mins to plow as long as its not up to a garage and you have some where to put snow.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

The question was phrased very confusingly, but you are asking about a straight, double wide drive, that is 3 cars long, correct?

5 minutes or less if you can stack the snow at the corners on the end of the driveway.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

x2 5 min with a pickup and about 2-3min for a skidder


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BigDave12768;743361 said:


> 10-15 mins. 10 minutes to wait for them to clean off cars and move them. Then 5 mins to plow as long as its not up to a garage and you have some where to put snow.


You kidding me? Wait for them to clear their cars off? Guess that's why I don't do resi.

X3 for 5 minutes.


----------



## jg244888 (Dec 22, 2008)

Tis is what they look like


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

When you are giving estimates for houses make sure you check on where you can put the snow. If one side of the drive has a mailbox and the otherside has the neighbors driveway, it could double the amount of time it takes to clear the snow. Looks like some of those driveways are pretty close together.

By the way, if their are cars in the driveway, you don't wait for people to move them. You plow what you can get to and then book it out of there. 

Don't forget to add drive time between driveways if you are trying to figure out how long a route will take. 30 houses times 5 minutes per house is 2.5 hours of pure plowing. Then add time for driving between houses.


----------



## jg244888 (Dec 22, 2008)

in this area everyone piles at the across neighbors yard!! all mailboxes are at the doors its a pretty easy plow.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jg244888;743422 said:


> in this area everyone piles at the across neighbors yard!! all mailboxes are at the doors its a pretty easy plow.


Quick delete that post before you get roasted

LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cretebaby;743432 said:


> Quick delete that post before you get roasted
> 
> LOL


Hey, don't you have a word to think of?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;743438 said:


> Hey, don't you have a word to think of?


Why is it my turn?


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Those should take about 5 mins (each) for most storms and maybe 8-10 for a few bigger ones. But that depends on where you pile the snow, how much room you have left and so on and so forth.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

half hour...fourty five minutes each


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

jg244888;743422 said:


> in this area everyone piles at the across neighbors yard!! all mailboxes are at the doors its a pretty easy plow.


Wayyyy to many plowers go across the street and leave trails. Maybe it just pisses me off more than most people, but it does seem like it happens often.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;743389 said:


> You kidding me? Wait for them to clear their cars off? Guess that's why I don't do resi.
> 
> X3 for 5 minutes.


lol yeah, im sure that happens... Id call them a few minutes ahead maybe, if theyre not done and out of the drive im either going past or not waiting, they can back out and then clean em off.


----------

